# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  بنات اسرائيل

## بنت الشديفات

اليوم موضوعي عن بنات مراهقات ولكن من نوع آخر
هم

الجيش الإسرائيلي راح .. الجيش الإسرائيلي اتى
الجيش الإسرائيلي سوا .. الجيش الإسرائيلي فعل
وما يدرون ان الجيش الإسرائيلي هو شوية مراهقات على شوية شباب
:
بالله عليكم ما نخجل على أنفسنا وهؤلاء هم أعداءنا
الأغلبية بنات مراهقات من سن 18 حتى سن الثلاثين
والمراهقات هم 40 بالمئة من الجيش الإسرائيلي
يعني الجيش الإسرائيلي هو شوية آليات مصدية ومجموعة بنات شوارع


























حتى أشكال المراهقات تدل على الضعف
وتدل على افكارهم المتشتتة وحبهم للحياة والتفكير كثير
يعني بالعربي مو حق عسكرية
وهذا واضح في كل صورة عرضتها لكم وما خفي كان أعظ

----------


## بنت الشديفات

تعليق من احد شباب غزه 

والله حكيك تمام اصلا هما جنبنى شفناهم شو سوى عنا بغزة ايام الحرب
حتى الشباب منهم صغار جنبنى وبخافو نمشى احنا على الارض من قدام الياتهم بكونو مرتعبو موووووووت حتى انهم لدرجة كبيبرة بخافو ما بغادرو الاليات الا بعد تفحص عميق وهما عارفين انو المنطقة مدنيه بس الرعب بعمل اكتر عشان هيك غزة طول عمرها رعب لاسرائيل وجنودها وقياداتها دموع النار من غزة الفرقان

----------


## جار القمر...

نعم صادق هذا الشب 

يسلمو على الموضوع

والله يكون بعون اهل غزة

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الله يوخذهن ما يشوفن اشكالهن قرررررررررررررف

----------


## بنت الشديفات

جار القمر يسلمووووووو على المرور

----------


## جار القمر...

العفو بنت الشديفات ولو واجبنا ان نعطي التميز للموضوع المميز 

من خلال ردودنا عليه والتمعن في قراءته

تحياتي ومودتي

----------


## ابن العطار

شكراااااااا عالموضووع الحلو المميزز

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حلووووووووووو عجب اخر زمن قال يشتغلن بالجيش والله مطبخ وكثيررررر على هيك شكيلات 
مشكووووووووووووووررررررررره يا عمري موضوع قمممممممممممه
 :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## mylife079

مشكورة

----------


## العالي عالي

ما بنقول غير حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## بنت الشديفات

شباب وصبايا يسلموووو على المرور العطر

----------


## بياض الثلج

كل مولود يولد على الفطرة 
وهدول انولدوا ببيئة اسرائلية فيكف نتوقع منهم الأفضل؟؟

يسلموا بنت الشديفات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اهلاً بياض نورتي الصفحه  :Icon26:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

و الله ومشكوره يا بنت الشديفات على هالموضوع المميز

بس و الله انه حكيك صحيح

شو هو جيشهم غير اليات و بس

تقبلي مروري بكل ود

----------


## الاميره

[mark=#FF0000][glow1=FF3300]موظوع كثثثثثثثثير حلو والله شكلهن مو يقرررررررف وبس كمان مقزيز [/glow1] :416c1f9d04:  :Bl (31): [/mark]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
أضف الى ذلك .. ان دولة اسرائيل المزعومة لا يتمتع فيها افرادها في حق المواطنة المشروعة ، اذ ان كل مواطنيها هم في الجيش الإسرائيلي سواء في الخدمة الرسمية او في مراحل التعليم او ما بعد التقاعد ..

اي دولة تلك !!!!

كيف يطيقونها !!!!

يقول أحد مواطني اسرائيل: كنا في جورجيــــــــــا نعيش بسلام ، حتى جائني مبشر يهودي ، اخبرني ان بيوت القدس مصنوعة من العسل! وانها قطعة من الجنة التي وعدها الرب لشعبه المختار .. وما لبثت حتى أتيت الى القدس لأجدها جهنم حقيقية ومآل حتفي !!!!!!!!!!!



شكرا بنت الشديفات ..
[/align]

----------


## بقايا الحب

بنت الشديفات مشكوره 

صديقة بنت الشديفات 

مو بس مطبخ والمطبخ كثير عليهن 


هدول حمام  معفن  بدهن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله كلهم مراهقين شباب وصبايا جيشهم بدربو من عمر 16 على السلاح بس بظلو ضعاف

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو للجميع على المرور العطر والتعليق

----------

